# RegEx "entweder . oder "



## Katjushka (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo, ich versuche jetzt Firmennamen zu extrahieren, dazu nehme ich 2 RegExen:


```
String regex1 = "(Firmenname:)(.*)";
String regex2 = "(.*)(GmbH)(.*)";
```

Im ersten Fall soll group(2) matchen, im zweiten group().
Ich will aber sagen: ein Firmenname ist ENTWEDER das, was wo davor "Firmenname:" steht ODER das, wo "GmbH" vorkommt, kann ich denn so etwas mit EINEM RegEx ausdrücken. Der neue Ausdrück muss also die beiden vorherigen enthalten.
Vielen Dank


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2007)

"("+regex1+")|("+regex2+")"
wenn ich richtig erinnere

ob dann group noch richtig arbeitet bleibt abzuwarten


----------

